# text im kreis/ um kreis



## ComicBookGuy (14. April 2004)

Muss ein Logo machen mit nem Text, der wie in diesem Logo einfach (ohne verzerrung der Buchstaben) im Kreis verläuft.







Klingt zwar einfach (ist es sicherlich auch), ich hab aber voll keine Ahnung wie ich das anstelle.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. April 2004)

Hi,

IMO kann PS keine kreisrunde Schrift erstellen, Du kannst es höchstens über die Option "Text verkrümmen" versuchen. Da bekommst Du zwar nur einen Halbkreis hin, aber mit ein bißchen Arbeit wird das auch was 
Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, ob Du PS CS hast, da gibt es die Option "Text an Pfad ausrichten", zeichne einfach einen Kreis und benutze diese Option. Ich besitze zwar kein CS, aber so in der Richtung müßte es funktionieren.

Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir, die ganze Geschichte in einem Vektorprogramm (Illustrator, Freehand...falls vorhanden) zu machen, da geht das alles problemlos.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Michael Och (14. April 2004)

Hallo...





+




=





Man achtet dabei darauf, das der Text ziemlich durchs ganze Bild läuft und er auch ziemlich in der Mitte des Bildes ist.

MfG Michael


----------



## MiLau (14. April 2004)

Hallo,
schau Dir mal dieses Tutorial  an, denke mal das dürfte was für Dich sein!

Gruß MiLau


----------



## Pardon_Me (15. April 2004)

Oder hier:
http://www.thewebmachine.com/

Bei PS-Tutorials das erste...


----------



## ComicBookGuy (15. April 2004)

Ok. Danke.


----------

